
Embrace Losing, It Will Make You Stronger  - bjonathan
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/11/25/embrace-losing/
======
c1sc0
I knew this was a recycled blog post: <http://www.cloudave.com/1720/embrace-
losing/>

